# 105 bird goose hunt on Sunday for our biggest hunt of the season!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Click on the link for pictures and report: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/...on-sunday-for-our-biggest-shoot-of-the-season


----------

